# Why does Windows Command Processor have a high CPU usage when it's not even open?



## soxxy008 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have just updated from Windows 7 to Windows 8 and in both version I have noticed high 'Windows Command Processor' usage. The stats are:

Windows Command Processor - CPU (21%) - Memory (2%) - Disk (2.2MB)

In the past I just open the Task Manager and close it, but I shouldn't have to do that.

Thank you for any help :up:


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Any process using CPU and that can be closed with Task Manager is open.

Are you talking about the Command Prompt or the fake anti-virus malware or something else?


----------



## soxxy008 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry? I'm not sure what you mean.
Here's a screen shot of it -->

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/262179907944198144
Edit: It's not an open application is what I meant by not open.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know what to make of this. When I am running Command Prompt it appears in the Applications list--see attachments.

Do you have anything running--maybe in the background like an anti-virus--that may be using a Command Prompt, and only that program shows in the Applications list?


----------



## soxxy008 (Apr 18, 2012)

In Windows 7 is did also show the same as yours but with 10+ CPU.
I do have Norton 360 but closing the CMD via task manager doesn't seem to effect any program.

Also when I open CMD it shows in the Applications with 0% CPU usage but the other two are still in the Processes at 20%+

Edit: When CMD is not open. It is not in the task manager under Applications but is still at 20%+ under processes. It just seems to be there all the time chugging away


----------

